# Cooked the PTO on my Husqvarna YT42XLS



## LuckyDad (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi everyone,

New to the forum. Found it the way I suppose most people do, broke my tractor and went looking for help.

I was cutting some really tall grass yesterday. I know better and I shouldn't have been so lazy. Should have cut it down to size with the weed-eater first, though that would have been a LONG job.

Anyway, I cut about 2 of my 3.5 acres. The grass is wet and heavy (I wish I could have waited, but it's done nothing but rain down here in Georgia this spring). Certain patches are too tall to really cut (due to putting off the mowing, because of the non-stop rain). I shut off the PTO to try to knock some of the grass loose from under the deck. 

When I pulled the switch to engage the blades again, nothing happened. Well, there's a click and the amps surge on the battery meter. In fact, the battery low indicator light started flashing.

I put the tractor in the driveway, jacked it up and cleaned out the deck extensively. Still nothing but a click, the needle pegging and no blade engagement.

Did I toast the motor, or is there something else I should check first?

Thank you for your help everyone.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the wires running to the PTO,and see if they're shorted.


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

'll second what JHGARDNER said, I have seen enough voltage drops to start looking for a short when I see one


----------

